# Merry X-mas to all the chefs.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Hope 2012 brings us all a bunch of Rolaids


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Won't need the rolaids WD I eat my own cooken. Hope ya all have a good Christmas and a great next year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Prilosec is my poison. Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

already did but man was it a feast


----------

